# PROBLEM! Pinnacle 2 GB Begrenzung Windows 2000 DC 50 PROBLEM!



## hennym (16. September 2003)

HAllo zusammen, habe eine dc 50 unter windows 2000 und kann nicht über 2 gb capturen. laut aussage pinnacle liegt es an einer begrenzung durch pinnacle. es soll programme geben, die dieses problem beheben. avi_io usw. funktionieren alle nicht... es muss ein pinnacle spezifisches programm geben. jemand ne ahnung? info@datamon-edv.de


----------



## goela (16. September 2003)

Du könntest auf VirtualDub ausweichen, sofern Dein Treiber unter VirtualDub erkennt wird - was sehr wahrscheinlich sein dürfte.

Schau mal hier.


----------



## Tim C. (16. September 2003)

Allerdings würde ich bei einer 2GB Grenze erstmal den klassischen Weg gehen und checke deshalb folgendes:

Was für ein Betriebssystem verwendest du und vorallem
welches Dateisystem hat die Festplatte auf die du capturest.

Sollte es FAT32 sein, ist das 2gb Limit dadurch zu Begründen. Wenn es dennoch NTFS ist, dann scheint es tatsächlich an Pinnacle zu liegen.


----------



## kasper (16. September 2003)

Am Dateisystem sollte es nicht liegen, weil man unter win2000 nämlich bis zu 4GB auf Fat32 aufnehmen kann.


----------



## hennym (17. September 2003)

Also Kollegen, hier mehr Info´s zu meiner Frage:

WIndows 2000
NTFS
Capture Festplatte: NTFS 80 GB, leer
Karte: DC 50 (Pinnacle)
Captureprog´s: Premiere 6.5, Capture (von Pinnacle)
andere Capture Prog´s (auch Virtual DUB.....) lösen das Problem NICHT. 
DC 50 spricht NICHT VfW an! Es handlet sich laut Aussage der Telefonhotline von Pinnacle um eine Von Pinnacle auf Hardwarebasis eingebaute BESCHRÄNKUNG! Es soll aber PROGRAMME geben, die genau diese PINNACLE-Problem lösen....

Kennt die jemand  - oder noch besser hat jemand so ein Programm?

MFG


----------



## kasper (17. September 2003)

Verwende mal multisegment capture unter VirtualDub. Dazu musst du "Enable multisegment capture" anschalten, und "Capture drives" einstellen. Am besten stellst du die Begrenzung auf 1900MB. VirtualDub splittet dann immer nach 1900MB. Nach dem Capturen brauchst du nur die erste Datei (z.B. capture.00.avi) zu laden, und die restlichen AVI Teile werden automatisch angefügt.


----------



## goela (17. September 2003)

> DC 50 spricht NICHT VfW an!


Leider wird es ihm nicht weiterhelfen - siehe Zitat!


----------

